# Sitting the trot



## love longears (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, the first thing to consider is how does your horse trot? Some horses are just very bouncy and therefore hard to sit. The good thing about that is that the more you trot your horse, the better he will get at it. Eventually slowing down to a jog. But for now, just concentrate on sitting back in your seat, really make sure your bottom is as far back into the saddle seat as it can go. And dont squeeze with your thighs, squeeze with your knees. And make sure your feet are inline or just in front of your knees. Not behind your knees!! and heels down. If your stirrups are too short, you will bounce alot too. So make sure they are the right length. Stand up in the saddle and you should only have enough room to put 3 fingers between your butt and the saddle. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

There are several things that will cause you to bounce at the trot. Some may be the horse's gait and whether or not the horse is collected, and some of it is probably you. Make sure you are sitting back in the saddle, heels down, and do not squeeze with your thighs or your knees. The only pressure you should have on the horse is contact with your calf muscles, but don't worry about that now. Stay relaxed, sit back, and heels down. As you relax, your horse will also relax. Pressure from your thighs and knees conveys tension to the horse, which is probably causing him to speed up a little.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel your pain, hon. Rebel's trot is the devil and nearly impossible for me to sit without dramatically leaning back and gripping the cantle, and god forbid I get into his lope.

First off, you really shouldn't ahve your stirrups as high as they'll go. You aren't a jockey. You should be able to stand up in the stirrups and leave about four inches of room between you and the seat of the saddle. Keep the ball of your foot placed on the stirrup with your heels down. And when he picks up the trot just lean backwards in an overly dramatic way. When I was learning to ride as a little kid I had a big arab mare named Angel that had a terrible trot, and I used to hold onto the cantle until I got the hang of it.

And hell, maybe you need to post. Some trots are just meant to be posted to. Just get into a rythym and move up and down with his stride. It makes the trot a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Another thing you can try to help you get more confortable and improve your balance is riding with your feet out of the stirrups. Get very comfortable first at the walk, and then try it at a trot. A friend of mine who was new to riding had trouble bouncing at the trot and would grab the saddle horn for stability. We started at the walk on a lunge line, she would take her feet out of the stirrups and learn to move with the horse's motion and not to tighten her legs, and then we progressed to a trot. It's a great exercise for both you and your horse.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Draftgirl17 said:


> So i'm very new to riding and just getting back into it. Though i'd like to be riding english by the summer i am first trying western(i feel much more secure in a western saddle) and i'm doing fairly well at the walk and i can now finally ride off the lead at a walk. However when it comes a trot, i bounce like crazy.* I wear boots and i squeeze with my thighs *(do not grip onto the horse with your legs! just relax.)and stuff but idk i just can't get the hang of it. *We have the stirrups up as high as they go*(having them up high will only cause to you bounce around) but to me they feel like *i can't put weight down with my heels*.(this is because your stirrups are too short) Perhaps its the way i have my feet i'm not sure. I was hoping that some of you could share some tips. Things that help you sit the trot. I really need to get the hang of that and able to do this all on my own
> I hope all of this made sense



use your stomatch muscels to absorb the trot. short stirups will not help you sit to a trot at all! take your foot out of the stirup, you stirup should hang at your ankle.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good advice from SilverSpur, totally agree. =)


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think my ride the other day went pretty well. I tried some of this. Though i'd like to clear up when i say they are up all the way its because i'm only 4'11'' and honestly they could probably go up a hole. They are long enough for my leg but i feel like my feet don't sit right, like they are too long. Thank everyone for the advice to far! Its been helpful : ]


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ridehorses99 said:


> ...learn to move with the horse's motion and not to tighten her legs...


Yes, it's all in relaxing your lower body. Don't think!, relax your hips and legs, and your body will follow the motion of the horse with no bounce at all.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I think of it as "unhinging" your hips and just allowing yourself to move with the horse's body. Pay attention to your upper body, too, tho. Sitting too stiff up in the shoulders and arms will also make you bounce more. Think about standing on a boat that's moving with the waves. If you stand stiff and fight it, you fall over or tire yourself out quickly. If you let your body move with the waves, it's much easier.

I actually taught myself to sit Hoove's trot (which is a weird reaching movement that's almost somewhere between a pace and a trot...so he not only goes back and forth, he also goes side to side...) by putting him in the roundpen and barebacking him. Like kicking out the stirrups, it lets you feel his movement more, and helps you relax and flex in your hips and lower back.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

HooverH: I did the same thing...I taught myself to sit my girls trot. Thats basically what I did was let everything lose and flow with her, and within a matter of seconds she slowed down to this beautiful jog where I barely moved and felt like falling alseep! It really does an amazing job when you just release all your tension and losen up everything, take a huge deep breath and breathe real slow. I guarantee you, within a matter of seconds your horse will slow down to a nice jog like mine does. Even if the trot is real bumpy, continue to breath real slow and deep breaths to where the horse can hear you, and just let your lower body "unhinge" as stated in another post.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Put your heels down and sit on your jean pockets....and put a tad bit of weight in your stirrups trust me i've been riding for 4 years!


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

My horses trot is a lot easier to just post than sit. I practice just sitting with his trot and it works after awhile because you get familiar with the horses trot. I usually ride English but until I get my saddle in I'm riding western with him and I have the same problem. I'd say just get familiar with the horse's trot.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

myponygizmo said:


> Put your heels down and sit on your jean pockets....and put a tad bit of weight in your stirrups trust me i've been riding for 4 years!



im sorry but that is wrong. sitting on your "pockets" will cause your legs to swing forword and you to lean back. 

sit up, legs underneath you, heals down but not jammed down. and use your stomatch to absorb the trot.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you western or english because i have had 2 trainors for western pleasure and 
BOTH of them have said "Sit on Your Jean Pockets" now you are wrong not me you. The only reason why you would be right is if you were doing english or weestern speed. Sorry but with my 1st trainor i placed 3rd out of 20 and my next one i am goong to the 3rd highest(ther's 4) level horse show in the state so if i affended you sorry but what i said was TR'UE


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

4 years and only 2 trainers is not a lot. i have many many years of riding behind me, i show at a high level and i teach others.

the basics of riding is the same regardless of discipline. sitting on your pockets is a slow down or a stop cue. so doing it all the time is going to send any trained horse mixed signals.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok i do know that but i do western pleasure so thats is what i do. I'm sorry if i affended you i am just well.........bossy or tempramental!!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

myponygizmo said:


> Ok i do know that but i do western pleasure so thats is what i do. I'm sorry if i affended you i am just well.........bossy or tempramental!!!!


erm......... can you try to type more clearly, not like an 11 year old? Please?! I'm not trying to be rude, truly I'm not!  Just a request!
Also, to everyone, it depends on where you jean pockets are! :lol: Though, I too have learned that the stopping cue is sitting back,lol


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

HooverH said:


> I think of it as "unhinging" your hips and just allowing yourself to move with the horse's body.


This is about the closest description to how I was taught to sit a western jog. It's one heck of a lot harder to do if your horse is fast and bouncy. But if you relax and feel out the way your horse is moving you'll feel one side drop and then the other. Just try to relax your hips and let them drop with the horse. Try and let your hips work independently of your shoulders, otherwise you'll end up weebling. Although I suppose it's better to weeble a little bit than to let your shoulders get stiff.



SilverSpur said:


> sit up, legs underneath you, heals down but not jammed down. and use your stomatch to absorb the trot.


This is the method I use while riding english. It works equally well, but I found is slightly more noticeable than letting your hips drop, particularly when you've got a slower, smoother traveling horse, so for western horsemanship I prefer the above method. However, it can be more effective if you're on a horse that's wanting to move on out and go faster. 


Are you working with a trainer or on your own?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

The "sit on your pockets" - while maybe not completely accurate, does have some truth to it.

As indicated by the OP, many people tend to "squeeze" something (knees, thighs) when trying to sit the trot. This usually forces one to shift their weight forward. Combined with the "squeezing" causing the muscles to tighten, bouncing becomes inevitable.

Concentrating on shifting your weight back to your pockets (sometimes referred to sitting "deep" in the saddle) can counteract the forward shift.

My problem with the "pocket" explanation is that many newer riders have no concept what that means or how to do it. It is the kind of thing that only makes sense after you learn to do it.

As mentioned by others, some horses have a very bouncy trot, making it hard to sit. Many others (lesson/hack/barn horses) simply aren't in very good shape. Fitness and muscle tone can have a big impact on the smoothness of a horse's trot.

I agree that riding without stirrups is a great way to learn to sit the trot.

I also explain the concept to newer people as trying to press down into the saddle so you feel the cantle against your back. While keeping your back there, rock/thrust your pelvis with the motion of the horse. (Same idea as the "unhinging your hips" or "using your stomach to absorb")


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Also...and I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet or not but... a good way to tell that your sitting your horses trot well is when you feel like your butt is going back and forward. Just relax your lower back, take your feet out of your stirrups and let the hang there while only trying to stay in the center with your seat and not holding on with your legs, and let your bottom move with the horse. The more you do this, the better you will be at sitting the trot without stiffening up and gripping with your legs.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*Just one question...*

What exactly is the purpose or benefit of sitting the trot...as apposed to posting? I western ride for the most part, but learned to post and find this very comfortable when trotting.

Mind you I do want to learn to sit the trot and keep my seat more in all gaits, but I am just wondering the exact purpose of it. Personally, I do have potential lower back problems and find that posting protects my lower back from uncomfortable movement.

But I love how a rider looks in the saddle when they are keeping down in their seat, and have that back and forward movement with the horse.


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

im ten for your information ! lol


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

since i learned to post, i have two ways i ride a trot. if it's smooth/long enough to post, i freaking post the thing. just works better for me these days. my back doesn't like sitting it if it's avoidable. 

however, i've got one, and working on another, that have got that short, choppy trot that's just annoying. those trots, i sit 'em.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I have rode western for 20 years and let me tell you what worked for me. I have never (other in the show ring) sat a trot. I will sit a trot all day long if i showing and i have to be, even when the class over and i going back to trailer i post. Now it been many years since i have showen and now i am a avid trail rider. And for me posting has done wonders and if i understand corret you will be going back to english soon? So what the harm in posting (of course if you not showing).


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Seems to me even western riders are always posting...even if just slightly...while trotting. I've been getting it down to just a fine line...as minimal up and down movement....as possible. But just to sit the trot...I just don;t get it yet.

What I really have trouble with is sitting the canter, lope or gallop. I lean forward a little with my feet forward and heels down, toes out...but I lose my right foot out the stirrup sometimes. The faster the gallop the better I keep my seat, and both my horses feel different. I tend to stand up a bit in the stirrups if the gallop is choppy and off rythm.

So, I post the trot...for the most part, but can sit the canter and gallop quite nicely bareback. I feel better galloping bareback than saddle, but it's a little scarey...until I get strengthened and more confident at it. A sudden side step spook would lose me...I'm quite sure. I've had some side step jerks at a slower gallop and stayed on bareback, but not real fast. But it also is helping me sit the saddle better. I guess the stirrups just bug me a bit right now in the gallop, but are very useful posting the trot.

I find riding bareback is really good exercise for me for sitting both the trot and the lope. In both I am forced to strengthen my thighs and try to have that "independent seat"...and keeping a deep seat. I'm really working on all these things, and can use all the pointers possible!

Whew! all this talk just makes me wanna RIDE!!!! Tomorrow night, hopefully.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I suppose other than for showing there isn't any real reason to sit the trot in a western saddle. Although, personally unless the horse is really strung out and rough, I find it more comfortable to sit. The saddle horn just gets in the way of posting :/

The trot is a lateral gate, so I think it helps to move with that side to side motion. Like I said before, just letting your hips drop, one side then the other following the horse's movement will absorb most of the shock. If the horse is trotting really fast it can be harder to follow the movement, but in most cases, I've found it the most effective and comfortable way to sit the trot. 

Riding bareback really helps you pick up on this method. Without the saddle in the way it's easier to feel out how your horse is moving. I'm a big believer in the benefits of bareback. It really helps you build a more secure seat. 

I suppose the main thing to do is just relax. Once you get the hang of allowing your body to move with the horse rather than against it, I think you'll enjoy sitting the trot.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

Ink said:


> I suppose other than for showing there isn't any real reason to sit the trot in a western saddle. Although, personally unless the horse is really strung out and rough, I find it more comfortable to sit. The saddle horn just gets in the way of posting :/
> 
> The trot is a lateral gate, so I think it helps to move with that side to side motion. Like I said before, just letting your hips drop, one side then the other following the horse's movement will absorb most of the shock. If the horse is trotting really fast it can be harder to follow the movement, but in most cases, I've found it the most effective and comfortable way to sit the trot.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I agree. And I certainly have to try some of things myself.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I appologize for not being on here more often, i've been super busy with the play and prom and everything but i've read all of what you guys have had to say, and i'm going to try it out next time i get to ride(hopefully this weekend).
Ink you had said about bareback, and actually the last time i rode i was riding her bareback and she trotted a bit and i actually didn't bounce : ] so i think i may try it a little bit more. Though i have to say she has a fast trot so i'm not sure how well i'd be able to keep up with droping my hips like you said.
Thanks for all the help guys! i appericated it so much


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

When I was learning to sit the trot, I just could not get the hang of it. So..... I spent 2 hours before my lesson watching my instructor work a few horses. It really helped because I could visualize what I needed to do. Here is a youtube video that might help you to visualize just what it is you need to do to achieve a smooth and balanced seat during the trot. http://www.youtube.com/v/6WfEjdk0gKs I hope this helps. Good luck with your riding and many happy trials.

Kelly


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well not sure how similar western and english sitting trot versions are, but I learned in a perhaps peculiar way.

I was very nervous and tense and perhaps so are you. The more I was tensing up, the stiffer the body and the even stronger the bounces.

My trainer took us back to lounge, asked me to remove stirrups and place then on the horse's neck to avoid flapping (not sure if it's possible with a western saddle, i guess not) 

Then: hands on my hips, all body relaxed, heels down etc etc all the stuff....and eyes closed!

I am not sure how the eyes closed thing worked. But it did. Closing my eyes I was probably able to focus on the horse's moves and my own body movement and i also felt a huge relaxation and safety vibe. I wasn't seeing all the scary things anymore : horse leaning , his head bouncing, me bouncing etc and I suddenly relaxed. When all my muscles relaxed it was piece of cake really.

Another advice I got, sounds silly but worked again: imagine you're 500 pounds heavier. keep your elastic body movement, but however try to be..heavier than you are.


----------



## new2horses (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with practicing without the stirrups. Just do it in a secure area like a round pen or half arena! You should be able to hold onto the horse without stirrups before you go trotting off onto a trail or something. Sitting the trot can be a little uncomfortable, especially as my horse speeds up into a lope. It can get pretty bouncy just don't let yourself feel scared. I have found that the way you hold on when you have no other choice is usually the "right" way that everyone's trying to teach you anyhow LOL.


----------



## FHF (Jul 11, 2010)

*Practice makes perfect*

Slow work is always best. Take your feet out of the stirrups and just work on transitioning from walk to trot and back down. It will help you sit back in the saddle. Do this very slowly and only trot a few steps before coming back to walk. Once you get better add more steps before you walk.


----------

